# Dying Sword Plant



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

here is a plant that is slowly dying except for the top... should i top i tor le tit be?
roots are growing from the top as seen below...

what to do???


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Dr Exum said:


> here is a plant that is slowly dying except for the top... should i top i tor le tit be?
> roots are growing from the top as seen below...
> 
> what to do???


Hi Dr Exum,

Well your plant doesn't look very good.
You may cut the peduncle (the stick on top of which is the new plant with roots) leaving a piece of the stem and replant it in the substrate.

Anyway I would get a new plant, because swords are common in lfs and not very expensive. It is usually very hard to start with a small specimen like yours.

Regards,


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

try cutting it wont hurt to try


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I have seen your pics many times and i noticed today that the 'healthy' part of your plant you are describing is actually a new plant that is attached with the 'mother' plant.
Check the article on the info section on how to trimm it!









Echinodorus Trimming

Here is your new plant.Notice the roots....









View attachment 66194


----------

